# Forgiveness and Venting



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

Long story short - I made the decision to forgive my H and his AP. And I told them that I forgave them, but that didn't mean that things were going to be okay between us.

I've let go of the anger and all that ugliness that surrounds their affair.

Now, to work on other parts of our marriage - what was already broken that can be fixed and possibly go a long way towards R.

We are splitting custody of our 2 boys 50/50. One week with him, one week with me. No child support. I pay daycare/preschool on my weeks, he pays it on his. We split all medical expenses 50/50.

I have my own apartment. Moved out a month ago. Been paying all of my own bills. He e-mails me today and tells me that he hasn't been paying the mortgage because he thought I was paying it... seriously??? I'm paying for one of his credit cards at the rate of $90 per month. I had to pay half of the electricity bill on the house ($180) a couple weeks ago and set up the payment of the other half from his account or they would have transferred the entire balance to my new apartment, after they disconnected it (disconnect order had already gone out). Now he expects that I'm going to pay the mortgage on the house he's living in too!?!

One major thing that will have to be changed before we can reconcile is that he's going to have to take responsibility for his own crap and not expect me to handhold him on bills... WTF? He makes essentially the same amount I do! And the mortgage payment is lower than my rent!


----------

